# accommodation



## piwko007 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi good people. I'm looking some cheap motel or just bed for 2 night (21.09/22.09 and 22.09/23.09 ) in Port Hedland. 
Thx for any help.
Adam.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

piwko007 said:


> Hi good people. I'm looking some cheap motel or just bed for 2 night (21.09/22.09 and 22.09/23.09 ) in Port Hedland.
> Thx for any help.
> Adam.


Port Hedland and cheap do not go together.....
Look at the link:
Port Hedland hotels and hostels - Lonely Planet

Camping is the cheapest option but not the most comfortable......

Good luck!


----------

